# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Nouvelle version prliminaire v0.3 de Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy avec prise en charge de toutes les API

## Sandra Coret

*Microsoft lance une nouvelle version prliminaire v0.3 de Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy avec prise en charge de toutes les API* 

*Crez des applications rsilientes et performantes avec la dernire version prliminaire de Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy. Dans cette nouvelle version, la prise en charge de la simulation d'erreurs sur Microsoft Graph et d'autres API, ainsi que des conseils contextuels pour vous aider  amliorer les performances de vos applications, ont t introduits.*

*Simulation d'erreurs sur Microsoft Graph et d'autres API*

Aprs la publication du proxy, de nombreux commentaires ont t reus de votre part pour souligner l'importance de pouvoir enfin simuler diffrents types d'erreurs que les applications peuvent rencontrer lorsqu'elles appellent des API. Vous avez galement indiqu que bon nombre de vos applications utilisent Microsoft Graph et d'autres API que vous aimeriez pouvoir tester galement.

Dans cette nouvelle version, la prise en charge de la simulation d'erreurs sur n'importe quelle API a t ajoute. Par dfaut, la configuration pour les API Microsoft Graph et SharePoint est incluse, mais vous pouvez l'tendre  d'autres API en ajoutant les URL que le proxy doit intercepter.


Simulation d'erreurs d'API SharePoint  l'aide de Graph Developer Proxy lors de la cration d'un composant Web SharePoint Framework.
*Utilisez $select pour amliorer les performances de vos applications*

Microsoft Graph est une API riche qui vous permet d'accder aux donnes et aux informations de Microsoft 365. En tendant vos requtes  Microsoft Graph avec le paramtre de requte $select, vous limiterez les donnes renvoyes par Microsoft Graph  ce qui est ncessaire  votre application, acclrant ainsi la rponse  l'API.

Le Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy vous avertira dsormais de toutes les requtes  l'API Microsoft Graph qui n'utilisent pas le paramtre $select et vous fournira un lien vers le guide contenant plus d'informations sur l'utilisation du paramtre $select.


Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy affichant un avertissement pour un appel  l'API Microsoft Graph sans le paramtre de requte $select.
*Prochaines tapes*

Voici quelques lments sur lesquels l'quipe travaille actuellement.

*Amliorer la lisibilit de la sortie du proxy*

 mesure que de nouvelles fonctionnalits sont ajoutes au Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy, le but est de vous permettre de suivre plus facilement les diffrents messages. La recherche des diffrentes options pour amliorer la sortie du proxy est en cours et la mise en uvre commencera prochainement.

*Notification lors de l'utilisation de points de terminaison bta*

Parfois, au cours du dveloppement, vous pouvez utiliser les points de terminaison bta de Microsoft Graph pour essayer de nouvelles fonctionnalits. Malheureusement, les points de terminaison bta sont susceptibles d'tre modifis et leur utilisation dans des applications de production n'est pas recommande.

De nouvelles fonctionnalits sont rgulirement publies pour les API Microsoft Graph sur le point de terminaison v1.0. L'quipe cherche des moyens de vous aider  comprendre quels sont les points de terminaison bta que vous utilisez dans vos applications afin que vous puissiez les mettre  niveau pour utiliser les points de terminaison v1.0, qui sont pris en charge en production.

Microsoft travaille  la refactorisation du Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy afin de le rendre plus modulaire. Cela facilitera non seulement la maintenance des diffrentes fonctionnalits  l'avenir, mais vous donnera galement la possibilit de crer des plugins pour prendre en charge des scnarios spcifiques  votre organisation.

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger Microsoft Graph Developer Proxy v0.3

Source : Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft aurait rendu les formules d'Excel encore plus faciles  utiliser, la socit ajoute des fonctions d'automatisation pratiques  son tableur en ligne

 ::fleche::  Microsoft a annonc que les utilisateurs d'Outlook.com disposeront de moins d'espace de stockage sur OneDrive, les pices jointes aux courriels tant dsormais pris en compte dans le quota de stockage

 ::fleche::  Les utilisateurs d'Excel sur Windows et Mac pourront bientt automatiser les tches rptitives, Microsoft estime que cette fonctionnalit va amliorer la productivit des utilisateurs du tableur

----------

